# My new baby.



## Violet (Mar 30, 2007)

This is Bluebell.
I got her today, after seeing her sweet little face I just had to take her home.
Im not sure how old she, any ideas?

I know she is capped, but I was looking around online and there are so many variations of the blueish coloring of her cap, are there any color experts on here?

Please excuse the look of her eyes in some of the pictures, I was trying to fix the red eye...


----------



## curlycue (May 22, 2007)

oh... how cute. I have a 15 day old baby that has that same marking only he's a also got a blue spot on his rump and his shading is more of a bluish grey. Tried to take pictures but they didn't come out very well Better luck next time.


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

AHH, cute little snuggle things...*sighs* so adorable


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Okay...too cute. Just too cute. 8O


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

aww so cute!


----------

